# Help me overclock a DEll



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

tell me wat i need to do plz ill give u my system stats n everything but first i wanna kno wat programs are available for overclocking a dell


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

first please type properly and not like your on a mobile phone, second you do not use programs to overclock you use the BIOS and third because your system is an oem pc then the BIOS will be locked so you wont be able to alter any of the settings to overclock it.


----------



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

sorry for the spelling. I am a teenager -_-

anyways I was looking at my PC and finally noticed this...
My CPU is a Intel Pentium Dual Core 2.2ghz, so shouldn't both cores be running at 2.2ghz each?

they are both only running at 1.2 or 1.196 each!! On one program OCCT it says its under clocked by 45 percent. Can I complain to Dell about this?


----------



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

never mind i found out they go to full speed with a like -0.2 underclock which is basically full speed when under a load. Is there anyway I can overclock a tiny bit like by .2ghz? Using clockgen?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not on a OEM PC, what your seeing is full speed for your PC.


----------



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

hmm anyone wanna give me tips on cooling? lik without buying anything ?
cause i just got a sata to lp4 with a dual splitter sata so basically i got 1 lp4 from a sata and two extra sata that are powered through a splitter so im wondering how to cool my pc with all the wires on one side of my small case any suggestions?

im thinking about building like a tube with a like net(prevent dust) that will blow air into my pc through a empty 3.25in. bay i got


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Some guys have been known to remove the side cover and use a house fan to blow into the pc, not a good idea if there are small children or pets around how ever.


----------



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

i know that i use to do that but there's no point when theres dust in the air and since I'm getting the bathroom down like 10 feet from my room theres no point of all the cement broken tiles etc that's in the air. Plus, I just ran out of compressed air =[.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

there's not much you can do without buying anything. an extra fan doesn't cost much and having an open drive bay with something stop dust wont really have any affect.


----------



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

i leave the bay open sometimes it helps a bit


----------

